# oil pressure light comes on at 180 degrees



## il0vevw (Jun 26, 2014)

I have a volkswagen jetta 1.8t aww, and resently the oil pressure light has been coming on. It only comes on at 180 degrees and goes off and come on randomly. It started happening once I replaced my oil pan and windage tray. If anyone could please tell me whays causing it I would really appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## T Dog (May 22, 2014)

You either have a bad OP sender, or sludge. If you're running a 30 weight or 0w-40, try a thicker oil for now.


----------



## jenkinskg (Aug 15, 2014)

*I had oil pressure problems when ebine got hot*

I had to put in neutral at lights, auto trans.
I dropped oil pan, put new oil pump in, $100
cleaned it, no signs of metal or sludge.
Put new oil pan gasket and filled with new 15w40 and some oil treatment
Also added some 20w50 to thinken it a little.
Pressure is good now.
Even at full hot in drive its at 10lbs .
I will change it after a few miles, was going to use synthetic or semi syth.
My oil pressure gauge is in the head so lower end must have more pressure.

Will update you on progress, but I think I averted a disaster


----------

